# Pet Slings



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

I took Stella with me to a few stores the other day. We went to PetSmart, Garden Ridge, and Bath and Body Works. She's never really been anywhere like that and I think she did really well for her first time. The manager of Garden Ridge came up to us and asked if she was a Maltese or a Shih Tzu and said that he loved little dogs like her. The only problem was that she didn't want to stay in the shopping cart. She kept whimpering even though I put a blanket in the bottom and she had toys to play with. I carried her most of the time because I didn't want other people to be bothered by her crying. 

So...I've been considering buying a pet sling to carry her in when we go places. I had thought about getting a stroller, but I doubt she would stay in it. I was wondering if anyone here had tried one with their baby or if they are even recommended. I really want to start taking her with me as much as possible, especially when my DF comes back and we move into our own house which will be 4 hrs. away from my parents. I hate for her to be home alone! Oh and BTW, she threw a fit when I put her in her crate on the car ride to the stores, but slept the whole way home. I have no idea what to do about this!


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

My dog doesn't mind sitting in his stroller as long as he can sit and look out. It has a clip in it that attaches to his collar or harness. I do put his harness on just in case and also attach his leash to it so that if he jumps out I can quickly unsnap the clip and still have control of him. A couple weeks ago I took him to a crowded tourist attraction near home. He sat in the stroller and watched the crowd but did jump out once. I put him back in and later let him out to walk around among the people who were sitting on the grass. The only problem I have with him is that he loves people so much he jumps on anyone who looks at him. I have to stop the jumping somehow. 

Meanwhile, the stroller is great although I usually leave him home in his crate and I hate leaving him. I just don't like taking him to stores because I'm not sure which ones will welcome him and which ones will make me leave.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I made one for Bella a while back. We've used it once or twice and it's okay. If she were any heavier I think it would hurt my back over long periods of time, I'm pretty small myself though. If I had the option I'd rather have a stroller.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

I carry one of my girls in a front-pack style carrier. This isn't the exact carrier I own, but it's very similar.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0...7&s=kitchen

I love it! I have a recumbent style bicycle and, wearing the front-pack, I can take a doggie for a ride. Yes, I get some pretty bizarre looks, but those stares don't compare to the head-turning which happens when I wear it while riding on the back of my husband's Gold Wing. 'Course, while on the motorcycle, I insist the dog wears 'doggles'.

I can also wear the front-pack while vacuuming.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I bought Izzy a pawpoose - pet sling when I was at the backer show and loved it so much that I now have them for my online store -wooflife.com. They have new prints that aren't pictured on their website yet. I will taking photos this weekend and putting the products up. They will be $36.00 if your interested - free shipping if you PM me when you place your order. I ordered them in a camo print, a pink, and a neutral stripe that goes with everything. 

Izzy really loves her pawpoose - It's very light weight and comfortable for me as well. She and I were at the show for two days 8 hours each day and we were both very comfortable. 

edit - here is a quick photo of it. [attachment=[url="http://43002awpoose.jpg"]43002awpoose.jpg[/url]]




Leslie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I picked up one of those front pack carriers a few years ago when I had my 9 lb girl with me all day at an outdoor festival and she got too tired to walk and it was too hot to carry her. I thought I really liked it the first hour. Then after that I HATED it. It was like a mid-evil torture device to me!! I couldn't wait to get that thing off after 5 hours.

I brought in a couple of across the body slings that are so pretty and have a great gel insert in the bottom pad to put in the fridge or heat in the microwave, but for the really small dogs it's not so nice because they can't lay comfortably and stick their head out. They are just 'smushed' inside the sling. So it's kind of limited to a certain size dog, not too small but yet not too heavy. 

I'd recommend getting a really comfortable shoulder bag and getting her used to it, then when you are in a store that has a cart you can put her in her bag in the cart and just open the bag. The best bag I've found is the HotDog bag. They are selling like crazy in my store. Sue makes them in Cape Town, South Africa. Just PM her and she can make you one. I promise you won't be sorry.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

I need to look into the Pawpoose. Is she comfortable in it? Can she easily jump out? 

I bought this one instead Pet Teek. I think I got the wrong size, cause Parker can fall out of it, or maybe I'm not using it right. Anyway, it can be worn in three different styles. I like it, but I don't think Parker likes it after awhile.

We have a custom made sling that my aunt made for him last year. She lined it with fleece. He absolutely loves it. I whipped it out last night, and he immediately jumped in. However, the strap hurts my shoulder after awhile. That's why I like the cloth fabric better. 

I wanted to get this kind Pooch Pack, but my friends said they would disown me if I put Parker in that. 

I like strollers the best, but in some places or situations, the stroller can be cumbersome.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I added a pic of Izzy in a pawpoose - she's a mess this morning but you get the idea. I usually adjust it so she's up a little higher. It holds up to 20 lbs and has a collar clip inside so she can't jump out. 

Leslie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Oct 31 2008, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661437


> I added a pic of Izzy in a pawpoose - she's a mess this morning but you get the idea. I usually adjust it so she's up a little higher. It holds up to 20 lbs and has a collar clip inside so she can't jump out.
> 
> Leslie
> 
> ...


Now how cute is she in that sling!! Ok...maybe I need to work on mine a bit more. How much does Izzy weigh? I tried it with Jett who is 5 lbs, and had two customers try it, one with a 2lb Chi and one with a 3 lb Yorkie. With all 3 of ours their heads wouldn't stick up and over the edge of the top of the bag. It worked great on my 9 lb girl Zoe. I would LOVE to bring in a sling that works on the tinys!


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I'm an expert on pet slings!  I think I've bought every one imaginable hoping for the perfect one...and none were...

UNTIL! I found the one at www.petflys.com. It is BY FAR the best one EVER! The other ones cut into your shoulder after a short time. THIS one is VERY wide across the shoulder and back and distributes the weight evenly. Yes, they are more expensive than the others, but that is because they are MUCH better than all the others IMO.

I take Spring and Summer BOTH in the sling in and out of stores, etc. for hours and have not a single issue at all.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I'm trying to get this to be a clickable link...hope it works.

Pet Flys Pet Sling


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm tempted to get the Pawpoose now. Eek, I just bought the Pet Teek, though. 

I chose not to get the PetFlys sling because I got the impression it's not adjustable. Can you adjust the strap so that the furbaby can sit up higher?


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

No, they are not adjustable. And that's one of the reasons I like them. Those rings are very unforgiving when they are riding on you for any length of time. The fabric is very slightly elastic, and they sit perfectly on the body. There are two sizes.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (LilGuyParker @ Oct 31 2008, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661435


> We have a custom made sling that my aunt made for him last year. She lined it with fleece. He absolutely loves it. I whipped it out last night, and he immediately jumped in. However, the strap hurts my shoulder after awhile. That's why I like the cloth fabric better.[/B]


Is it because the strap cuts into your shoulder?
Could you make a fleece "sleeve" for the strap? I know they sell them for seat belts in cars.
http://www.egeneralmedical.com/enlarge.htm...2021_2753662723


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 31 2008, 10:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661439


> QUOTE (WoofLife @ Oct 31 2008, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661437





> I added a pic of Izzy in a pawpoose - she's a mess this morning but you get the idea. I usually adjust it so she's up a little higher. It holds up to 20 lbs and has a collar clip inside so she can't jump out.
> 
> Leslie
> 
> ...


Now how cute is she in that sling!! Ok...maybe I need to work on mine a bit more. How much does Izzy weigh? I tried it with Jett who is 5 lbs, and had two customers try it, one with a 2lb Chi and one with a 3 lb Yorkie. With all 3 of ours their heads wouldn't stick up and over the edge of the top of the bag. It worked great on my 9 lb girl Zoe. I would LOVE to bring in a sling that works on the tinys!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aww - thanks.. 

Were you trying the petite size or the regular?

Izzy weighs 4 lbs and she is in the regular size. It comes in two sizes - the petite and the regular. She rests her chin on the edge of the fabric - her head just fit's over the top. 

I don't buy carriers unless they let me use them for a while because I have about 6 of them and only like a couple- this is the one I've used the most. I've put my havanese in this one too. He's 12 lbs and seems quite comfy in it as well. 

These are adjustable. Someone mentioned that they thought they weren't. 

L


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Oct 31 2008, 11:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661450


> QUOTE (LilGuyParker @ Oct 31 2008, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661435





> We have a custom made sling that my aunt made for him last year. She lined it with fleece. He absolutely loves it. I whipped it out last night, and he immediately jumped in. However, the strap hurts my shoulder after awhile. That's why I like the cloth fabric better.[/B]


Is it because the strap cuts into your shoulder?
Could you make a fleece "sleeve" for the strap? I know they sell them for seat belts in cars.
http://www.egeneralmedical.com/enlarge.htm...2021_2753662723
[/B][/QUOTE]

I guess I could modify the strap. Parker loves that sling a lot, even takes naps in it if it's laying on the floor. 


QUOTE (SpringHasSprung @ Oct 31 2008, 11:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661449


> No, they are not adjustable. And that's one of the reasons I like them. Those rings are very unforgiving when they are riding on you for any length of time. The fabric is very slightly elastic, and they sit perfectly on the body. There are two sizes.[/B]


Thanks for the feedback! I wouldn't think the ring would be unforgiving, but good to know.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE


> QUOTE (SpringHasSprung @ Oct 31 2008, 11:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661449





> No, they are not adjustable. And that's one of the reasons I like them. Those rings are very unforgiving when they are riding on you for any length of time. The fabric is very slightly elastic, and they sit perfectly on the body. There are two sizes.[/B]


Thanks for the feedback! I wouldn't think the ring would be unforgiving, but good to know.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wore it for two days straight and didn't even notice the ring. As long as it's not on the top of your shoulder carrying weight I can't imagine why you would even feel it. 

Leslie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Oct 31 2008, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661463


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 31 2008, 10:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661439





> QUOTE (WoofLife @ Oct 31 2008, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661437





> I added a pic of Izzy in a pawpoose - she's a mess this morning but you get the idea. I usually adjust it so she's up a little higher. It holds up to 20 lbs and has a collar clip inside so she can't jump out.
> 
> Leslie
> 
> ...


Now how cute is she in that sling!! Ok...maybe I need to work on mine a bit more. How much does Izzy weigh? I tried it with Jett who is 5 lbs, and had two customers try it, one with a 2lb Chi and one with a 3 lb Yorkie. With all 3 of ours their heads wouldn't stick up and over the edge of the top of the bag. It worked great on my 9 lb girl Zoe. I would LOVE to bring in a sling that works on the tinys!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aww - thanks.. 

Were you trying the petite size or the regular?

Izzy weighs 4 lbs and she is in the regular size. It comes in two sizes - the petite and the regular. She rests her chin on the edge of the fabric - her head just fit's over the top. 

I don't buy carriers unless they let me use them for a while because I have about 6 of them and only like a couple- this is the one I've used the most. I've put my havanese in this one too. He's 12 lbs and seems quite comfy in it as well. 

These are adjustable. Someone mentioned that they thought they weren't. 

L
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wasn't trying your brand. The one I brought into my store is by DogChewzNYC and it's so lovely and the fabric is just the softest. It's available in Pink, Blue, and Chocolate. The Chocolate has either a Blue or Pink interior. But the smaller dogs just aren't comfortable in it. I'm going to have to play with it a bit.

This isn't a great pic, but it's the only one I've got.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 31 2008, 03:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661630


> QUOTE (WoofLife @ Oct 31 2008, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661463





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 31 2008, 10:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661439





> QUOTE (WoofLife @ Oct 31 2008, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661437





> I added a pic of Izzy in a pawpoose - she's a mess this morning but you get the idea. I usually adjust it so she's up a little higher. It holds up to 20 lbs and has a collar clip inside so she can't jump out.
> 
> Leslie
> 
> ...


Now how cute is she in that sling!! Ok...maybe I need to work on mine a bit more. How much does Izzy weigh? I tried it with Jett who is 5 lbs, and had two customers try it, one with a 2lb Chi and one with a 3 lb Yorkie. With all 3 of ours their heads wouldn't stick up and over the edge of the top of the bag. It worked great on my 9 lb girl Zoe. I would LOVE to bring in a sling that works on the tinys!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aww - thanks.. 

Were you trying the petite size or the regular?

Izzy weighs 4 lbs and she is in the regular size. It comes in two sizes - the petite and the regular. She rests her chin on the edge of the fabric - her head just fit's over the top. 

I don't buy carriers unless they let me use them for a while because I have about 6 of them and only like a couple- this is the one I've used the most. I've put my havanese in this one too. He's 12 lbs and seems quite comfy in it as well. 

These are adjustable. Someone mentioned that they thought they weren't. 

L
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wasn't trying your brand. The one I brought into my store is by DogChewzNYC and it's so lovely and the fabric is just the softest. It's available in Pink, Blue, and Chocolate. The Chocolate has either a Blue or Pink interior. But the smaller dogs just aren't comfortable in it. I'm going to have to play with it a bit.

This isn't a great pic, but it's the only one I've got.








[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah - That's the owner with her rescued brussels griffon. She is actually a pretty tiny dog, I've seen her at the shows. BG's have pretty long legs and she's standing in the bag. Izzy is sitting in the one I have. You might want to see if the Pawpoose lady can send you a sample petite to try out for your store. They recomended a petite for Izzy but didn't have any to try so I stuck with the regular size and she was fine with it. 

Leslie


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a Fundle sling. I like it except that it's really deep and I have to put folded towels in the bottom to boost Perri up so he can see out like he's supposed to. A lot of the other slings I've seen are too long, and hit on you leg, thus bouncing the dog around every time you take a step. It's nice to have but I don't use it very much. I get much more use out of his stroller, and I think you would too. They zip up, so she can't jump out of them. Put a nice comfy pad in the bottom and once you're off she'd probably be happy as a clam.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Izzy says,"The stwowwer is too far away fwom mommy. I need to be cwoser so i can get snuggles"

Leslie


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Unfortunately the sling didn't work for me either....I much prefer the stroller.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Ooooh...I like that Fundle bag


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies. I actually made a pup-poose for her today and it turned out okay. It's a little small, even thoug I followed the sizing directions on the website I found so I may post some pictures of my sister wearing it because it fits her better. Stella LOVES the sling!!! I took her out of it because I had to leave and she threw a fit! I am hoping this will make our future outings much more fun.


----------

